# manche Seiten werden nicht in Google indiziert warum?



## moebi (24. April 2007)

Hallo,
leider habe ich ein paar Probleme.
Dieser Code ist in unseren Webseiten. 

http://www.corneliuskaufmann.com und .de
http://www.kaufmann.biz  und http://www.kaufmannband.com

Die Seiten werden aber nicht von google indiziert, warum? 

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd"><html> 
<head>
<META NAME="TITLE" CONTENT="Wilhelm Kaufmann und Sohn KG: Uhrenarmband, Uhrenarmbaender, Ersatzarmband, Uhrenbaender, Lederband, Uhrenersatzband">
<link rel="SHORTCUT ICON" href="http://www.kaufmann.biz/favicon.ico">
<meta name="Keywords" content="Kaufmann Uhrenarmband, Uhrenarmb&auml;nder, Ersatzarmband, Uhrenbaender, Uhrb&auml;nder, watchstraps, straps, Uhr, Wilhelm Kaufmann, Cornelius Kaufmann, Alligatoren, alligators, Strauss, Straussenleder, austrich, Uhrenarmband, Uhrenzubeh&ouml;r, Uhrenersatzteile, Lederband, Lederarmband, letherstrap, letherwatchstrap, cinturini, pulseras, pararelojes, braclet, braclet pour montres"> 
<meta name="Description" content="Kaufmann & Sohn KG: Exklusive Uhrenarmbaender fuer hochwertige Uhren. Die Originale von Kaufmann.">
<meta name="copyright" content="Cornelius Kaufmann">
<meta name="audience" content="Alle">
<meta name="page-type" content="Produktinfo">
<meta name="page-topic" content="Uhrenarmbaender">
<META NAME="ROBOTS" CONTENT="NOARCHIVE">
<META HTTP-EQUIV="CHARSET" CONTENT="ISO-8859-1">
<META HTTP-EQUIV="CONTENT-LANGUAGE" CONTENT="de">
<META HTTP-EQUIV="VW96.OBJECT TYPE" CONTENT="Homepage">
<META NAME="RATING" CONTENT="Alle">
<META NAME="ROBOTS" CONTENT="index,follow">
<META NAME="REVISIT-AFTER" CONTENT="7 Days">
```

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. April 2007)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, dass du 2 Angaben für die ROBOTS hast.

Entferne mal 
	
	
	



```
<META NAME="ROBOTS" CONTENT="index,follow">
```
....das macht Google ohnehin von Haus aus, auch ohne dazu aufgefordert werden zu müssen.

Ansonsten: Wie lange sind diese Seiten schon Online, und wo sind sie verlinkt?


----------



## ssurfer (24. April 2007)

Lass dir doch einfach eine Google-Sitemap erstellen.
Hilfreich hierfür:

http://www.xml-sitemaps.com/


----------



## moebi (24. April 2007)

hi,
danke für die schnellen Antworten :0).

Ich versuche es mal. Habe schon sitemaps angegeben, versuche es nochmal auf diese Art. 
Vielen Dank Euch beiden.

Ciao M.


----------

